# Hello from Denmark!!



## Hanne Skriver (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi All!!

I guess, you would like newbies to introduce them selves, so here I am  

My name is Hanne and I am a 34 year old female from Esbjerg in Denmark, and I have had a fascination for insects for many years. In the last 7 years, I have been taking pictures of various insects in the wild, which I still do - and I love it!! Some of these photos can also be seen on my homepage which (unfortunately) only is in Danish. And I'll have to say that I'm just an amateur!

One of my favourite insects is the praying mantis, which I REALLY would like to keep as "pets" in small terrariums. I have bought the homes for them and various items, and now I "just" need the insects. I have never kept a mantis before, and it's not to be found in the Danish nature, unfortunately. I know, that some people have them as pets in my country, but as I understand, it is not that many, so I'm kind of worried, that it might be a little difficult for me to get some of these fantastic creatures! If I can't buy them in my own country, I have thought about buying an egg case from another country (and learning it the hard way  ) but I don't know if that would be a bad idea, because of the time it will take, before the pack will arrive to me. If you have any comments about my thoughts of buying egg cases from foreign countries, please let me know!

I have been reading a lot about Praying Mantis - and still do, I have bought books about how to keep them, and I believe that I can do the job  

BTW....Is the correct spelling _mantids_ , if you are talking about more than one of them??? Yeah.... I'm not that good in this language, but I guess, you have that figured out by now!  

//From Hanne in Denmark


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town, Co[/SIZE]

You can post your pic here if you ever want to show us any pics


----------



## Hanne Skriver (Oct 24, 2009)

ArkBlue....

I'll like to post photos in here, but I'll need to get the mantids first


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Hanne.. roland from Los Angeles, California. Welcome to the forum. Have you ever found any mantids in the wild in Danmark? Have you ever seen the museum at Holmegaard?


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome. Yes, more than one is mantids. Your English seems just fine. Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Hanne Skriver (Oct 24, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Hi Hanne.. roland from Los Angeles, California. Welcome to the forum. Have you ever found any mantids in the wild in Danmark? Have you ever seen the museum at Holmegaard?


Hi Roland

No, mantids are nowhere to be found in the wild in my country. I guess our winters may be too cold for them. I would love to observe and photograph them in the nature, but it sure aint going to be in Denmark.

I haven't seen the Holmegaard Museum, but - of course - I know about the brand


----------



## Hanne Skriver (Oct 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Yes, more than one is mantids. Your English seems just fine. Is that you in your avatar?


Thank you  

Oh yes, it's me in the avatar, and it's me on the personal photo (at my profile) as well


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## revmdn (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Your English is better than some of our native English speakers, so no worries.


----------



## Hanne Skriver (Oct 24, 2009)

Chase and revmdn.... thanks to both of you  

revmdn.... About my English = If you ever heard me _speak_ the language, you would surely erase that comment :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome. Your English is great.


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

Hanne Skriver said:


> Thank you  Oh yes, it's me in the avatar, and it's me on the personal photo (at my profile) as well


Very nice.


----------



## Hanne Skriver (Oct 25, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Welcome. Your English is great.


Thank you very much


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello Denmark and welcome to the forum from autumn in Ohio! Hows your weather over there today?


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello Hanne, and welcome to the forum! Very nice to have you here.   I hope you will learn lots about keeping mantids here, and I'm sure you'll be able to acquire oothecae from somewhere to raise and keep. Look in the Classifieds section and see what people are offerring. Now might be a good time to get an ooth or two, before the weather gets any colder.  Again, welcome!


----------



## Hanne Skriver (Oct 25, 2009)

*hibiscusmile* and *katnapper*.... Thank you very much ladies!!  I have already seen photos and videos (katnapper) of both of your mantids collections, and I'm just - WOW - can't really find words for it, but I'm surely impressed!! Why don't I know women like you two, where I live....  

*hibiscusmile*... The weather ain't much to write home about - as we say, where I come from. It's a bit cold, gray and rainy here.

*katnapper*... I have checked the "for sale"-part of the forum, but it doesn't look like, that there are any oothecae for sale, from the two kinds I am most interested in (Sphodromantis sp. and Parasphendale sp.) It is not like it _has_ to be one of these two, but I like them, have been reading a lot about them, and feel pretty sure, that I know enough about these two kind of mantids, so I can take care of them the best way possible. But I'll just have to check the forum on a regular basis


----------



## ismart (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hanne Skriver (Oct 25, 2009)

ismart said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Also, thank you very much  

All of you guys (and girlies  ) are so nice in here!!


----------



## wero626 (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------

